
Prying Eyes Are Watching Airbnb Users as Tenants Fight Back - decampj4
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-27/prying-eyes-are-watching-airbnb-customers-as-tenants-fight-back
======
coreyp_1
It would seem that over-regulation is the culprit here.

